# Barber's Vintage Festival (with Vintage Motorcycle Swap Meet) Oct 7-9



## JOEL (Sep 29, 2011)

HUGE vintage motorcycle swap meet at Barber's Motorsports Park, Leeds Alabama Oct 7-9.

Many other events, stunt riding, antique motorcycle races, air show, fire truck collector club, Museum (3rd largest collection in the world), more...

I will be setting up at the swap meet as I have since it started. Would like to see more bike people there. It is well worth the trip!!! Check their website for more information.


----------

